# Scrabble pen blank help needed



## Joebobber (Jul 20, 2021)

I have a customer that wants a Scrabble tile pen.  I can't find anything like that.  She wants the letters visible and distinguishable as Scrabble tiles.  Has anyone seen or done anything like this?  I'm thinking I might need to use a picture and wrap the tube instead.   Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## magpens (Jul 20, 2021)

You could make up a square barrel(s) by segmenting the Scrabble tiles together ! . . .


----------



## Bats (Jul 20, 2021)

You could laser engrave letters in the scrabble font on some wood, cut (not with a laser) into tiny squares, then glue them to a tube and cast. CNC engraving with a black epoxy infill might also work, depending on the wood. But wrapping a picture would definitely be easier.


----------



## Curly (Jul 20, 2021)

Contact Kenneth Wines. He makes some intricate laser blanks and doing scrabble pieces should be easy. https://www.facebook.com/WoodenOddities
Can't remember if he is a member here.

Pete


----------



## magpens (Jul 20, 2021)

Curly said:


> Contact Kenneth Wines. He makes some intricate laser blanks and doing scrabble pieces should be easy. https://www.facebook.com/WoodenOddities
> Can't remember if he is a member here.
> 
> Pete



He is a member of IAP ..... His username is "Ken Wines"


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 20, 2021)

I have yet to do it but you can do a watch face casting of a scrabble watch. Just never got around to it but on my to do list. Watches on ebay.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 20, 2021)

Decal would work. Could even Have the board on it.


----------



## Joebobber (Jul 20, 2021)

Perfect I will get ahold of Kennith and if that is a dead end I can always fall back on doing a sticker on a tube.   Thanks guys!


----------

